

Improving Cithhash Performance by Go Profiling - zhenjl
http://zhen.org/blog/improving-cithhash-performance-by-go-profiling/

======
nkurz
Good article, but the typo of Cithhash for Cityhash will reduce interest.
Perhaps correct and resubmit?

~~~
zhenjl
Thanks for the suggestion. I resubmitted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6710115](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6710115)

